# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann



## Yukiryouta (11. April 2016)

Hi ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf den PvP Server Blackmoore-EU Horde ich halte diesen text kurz und knapp,  Da ich schon viele hier geworben habe sage ich schon mal vor weg das ich kein Battle-code bereit stelle da ich schlechte Erfahrungen gehört habe von Kollegen und andere quellen also müsst ihr euch die selbst kaufen

---was ich erwarte---
--wenn möglich ts oder skype u.a. Discord
--bissal geduld mitbringen
--und ich spiele nur Hode können auch gerne 1-2 allys hochspielen

---was ich bieten kann---
--Zuverlässigkeit 100% auser es sind raids da hat gilde vorrang!!!!
--start Gold 2000g und Taschen
--Erfahrung
--reifes und geistiges alter und spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für fragen add me Ruffy#2475 oder skype akronizz mit den Hashirama bild (Naruto)​


----------



## Yukiryouta (13. April 2016)

/push suche immer noch


----------

